# olive netrite snail problem



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello I have a olive netrite snail and he is about year old at least and he got to a max size of about 1in. but since then I have had to transfer it to a different tank because of copper treatments in the tank it was removed from.
the tank he's in now is a 10gal with a couple of danios and some pygmy corys. the tank that is being treated is slightly brackish but the tank that it is in now has no only a teaspoon in it but the main problem is it seems that the snail has gotten smaller to about a 3/4-1/2 in. since the transfer and im wondering if it could be that its not getting enough nutrition in both of my tanks i drop a algae wafer in them once every two days.
is there something i can do?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a horned nerite in two of my FW tanks, no salt used. One of these tanks has absolutely no algae growing (just lucky on this one) and has 2 large sword plants, and the other has minimal to no algae and has moderate to heavy plantings. I don't feed the snails anything special so they must just eat leftover fish food and I've had them about a year.

I'd just keep an eye on it and see what happens. I think I've read that nerites can be adapted from full fresh water to full salt water.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

i heard that Slow realizing Calcium Blocks could help with shell development could this be something i could look into?


----------

